# flat share, shared accomidation bangkok



## ethistl

I am moving to BKK next month and am looking for a nice place for shared accomidation. I am a professional, australian, work for a multi national but it seems not many people share accomidation in Thailand. I will be traveling with work 70% of the time and enjoy company when not traveling. Any suggestions ???????


----------



## lapearceoz17

Sharing is not common at all in BKK - seems folks value their privacy and with the price of accommodation not being excessive they tend to feel that their home is their castle. Company can be had in many forms in Thailand as I am sure you would be aware, just depends on what it was you had in mind. Think through what it is you are looking for - I am sure you will be able to find something here, it is a great place to live


----------

